

Unbabel – Translation for Zendesk - chasb
https://medium.com/unbabel-news/its-here-unbabel-for-zendesk-has-officially-launched-a721284a71a9

======
0kcomputer
Seems cool if it is as easy as it is shown in the video.

~~~
drakeballew
Growth Manager at Unbabel here. Yep, it's pretty straightforward. Just a
couple tags and a few minutes to wait for our translator community to pick up
the text and you're good to go. Customer satisfaction for translated tickets
is consistent with satisfaction for tickets where two native speakers are
communicating. Pretty cool stuff, imo. But I'm biased ;)

